# live steam manufacturers/brands



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello,

Being a lover of all live steam engines regardless of nationality or gauge, I am trying to compile a list of all the respected and quality live steam brands. 


The ones I know of currently are Accucraft, Aster, Roundhouse, and Regner 


What other brands are there?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Patrick,
There is a list by our fellow live steamer Vance Bass. Check out this site and see if it isnt what you want. I noticed he has updated it as recent as 5 July.
http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/steammfr.htm


Wesley
SA #212


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you include manufactures no longer in business, for starters there's Merlin...












Geoffbuilt...












Bassett Lowke...











Pierce...


















Maxwell Hemmens...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

speaking of Bassett Lowke, I notice those pop up quite regularly on ebay.


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

In addition to Regner, there is a lesser known but just as reputable German Builder called Herrmann Echtdampf, I have one of his SEG Mallets and it runs like a Swiss Watch. 

http://www.echtdampfwelt.de/ 

Geoff


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Bassett Lowke... 

They are now owned by Corgi and are back in production, I believe. 


Check out this site and see if it isnt what you want 
Vance's info is comprehensive but a bit out-of-date. Cheddar went belly-up a few years ago, as did Stretch at C&OCRR. I could go on...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

What about 

Mike Chaney 
Malcolm Wright - Wrightscale 
John Prescott 
Argyle 

many others but Vances site is a pretty well compilied list


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a couple of high end makers that still are producing wonderful locomotives.
Felix Spring in Switzerland , and Tolcroft in the UK. 


Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also like to point out that some of the overseas manufacturers who build locos to order for dealers can be persuaded to make you a live steamer - if you order enough and provide decent plans. 

Pline in India is one, and WuHu in China is another.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice set of photos, Tom. It might be mentioned that the white building with the red roof in the background of the "Geoff-built" loco is Ephrem Shay's Home in Harbor Springs, MI. The house is built of sheet iron sides. Alex SA #999


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few more makers to add to the list. These are primarily 16mm builders based in the UK featured on Marc Horovitz' Loco of the Month page. 

Archangel Models 
Bowman Models 
HB Models (7mm scale and 10mm scale) 
Graham Stowell 
John Turner/Lindale 
Peter Angus 
Cyril Clarke 
Hugh Saunders 
Colin Binnie 
Mike Gaskin 
Beck 
Roger Marsh 
Salem Steam Models 
Fred Freeman 
Finescale Engineering (Tony Sant) 
David Hick 
Harvey Watkins 
Robin Gosling 
Mike Beeson 
Jack Wheldon 
Steamcraft 
Roger Marsh 
Steamlines 
A.H. Collins 
John Brittain 
John Campbell


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Also,

DJB Model Engineering (David and Paul Bailey)

Garrett 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I should note that a significant number of the builders I mentioned have scaled back production or are out of the picture entirely. 

Garry, 
I can't believe I forgot the Baileys. I've only spent the last weeks and months working off and on with one of their Edrig coal conversion kits.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Gives me a lot of things to take a look at - if for nothing else than appreciation of what else is out their besides the main couple brands.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget Wada Works! 
-Ray


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

This German manufacturer is quite successful
http://www.wyko-echtdampf.de/

He is also available for special orders - bespoke models or up-grading of his standard locos, etc.
Michael


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well 3 days and no one has mentioned Aristocraft.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft USA and Accucraft UK


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, The OP mentions Accucraft in his original post. Are Accucraft USA and UK a different BRAND ? Which is what he asked about?


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

You forgot 

Ralph Reppingen in Germany (former Master of Wyko) http://www.reppingen.de/ 
I have seen his workshop, and tryed one of his 16mm locomotives. They are all handbuild but CNC made on site, so very precise. Exellent quality. (same level as Aster) 

And then Märklin actually made 3 live steam engines in recent time. Avfull quality - in manny ways worse than the Aristocraft Mike. 

Regards 

David


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 08 Sep 2011 09:55 AM 
Chris, The OP mentions Accucraft in his original post. Are Accucraft USA and UK a different BRAND ? Which is what he asked about? 

Accucraft is obviously the brand. But Accucraft US and Accucraft UK separately, Bing and Ian respectively, determine what locos/rolling stock are offered in their geographies. (Separately doesn’t mean they don’t from time-to-time collude.) All products are made in the same factory making the factory more like a foundry, a shared resource. All Accucraft locos offered in one geography are not listed on the other’s web site. Although any product can be ordered by anyone many are not stocked by both geographies and only shipped as ordered. 
A technicality or idiosyncratic on my part, I think visibility of two distinct divisions needs to be reflected in the listing, i.e., Accucraft (US & UK). 

PS: Time being what it is many have withdrawn or passed on. Suggestion, check the list with G1MRA and 16mmngm (16mm Narrow Gauge Modellers)
Chris


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

With links to all these manufacterers I see some really neat stuff I didnt know about. has anyone compiled a list of live steam equipment currently available or available in the past? Just looking a the Roundhouse web site they have about a dozen models in production and a bunch out of production. a full catalog might be useful!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well Chris, 
If you are going to that amount of rivet counting, you might as well add Accucraft Germany, 
Aster USA 
Aster UK 
Aster Europe 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 08 Sep 2011 06:44 PM 
Well Chris, 
If you are going to that amount of rivet counting, you might as well add Accucraft Germany, 
Aster USA 
Aster UK 
Aster Europe 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


No
 
Chris


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dont forget G1M!!! 

Gauge one model company. http://www.g1m.co.uk/ 

Look at this site. Here will come some very nice locomotives soon.  

Regards 

David


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh Chris, 
Then there's another for your sub menu! 
Accucraft - Gauge 1 Model Company 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Mr Leech 

Has Accucraft taken over the G1M company ? I thought it was owned and run by Trevor Taylor. I noticed that Accucraft now sell the Britannia, but it still says that it has been produced by G1M. Can you give som light on this issue? (Here in Demark we dont get all the news so fast) 

Regards 

David


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi David, 
NO, Accucraft are the manufacturer. 
Trevor has contracted them to build HIS locomotives to HIS design for The Gauge 1 Model Company. 
The same way that Ian Pearce has them build for his company, Accucraft UK. 
Han's Huyler has Aster build for his company Aster USA. 
Andrew Pullen has Aster build for his company Aster UK. 
This is just the way of the world. 
Now, who builds for Accucraft? 
As can be seen on some models, there is the BMMC sticker. 
So who are BMMC? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

